# WAGO Analogwert Fremdpotential? 0-10V



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner WAGO SPS.
Und zwar benutze ich die beiden Klemmen 750-550 (2 x analog output)
und 750-468 (4x analog input).
Unabhängig vom Programm habe ich einfach nur versucht, Werte eines Temperaturmessgerätes "abzulesen" in Form eines 0-10V Signals.

Ich messe mit dem Multimeter auch eine Spannung zwischen 0 und 10V allerdings wird diese Spannung nicht von der LOGO registriert, bzw. der Wert bleibt auf 0, obwohl er auf 32761 springen müsste (bei 10V).

Ich sollte noch dazu sagen, dass sich die SPS in einem IT-Netz befindet. Ich habe schon vermutet, dass es daran liegt, dass die SPS über die Spannung des Trenntrafos vom IT-Netz betrieben wird und der Temperaturfühler über das normale Hausnetz.

Nur selbst wenn es so wäre, gibt es dann eine Möglichkeit, dieses Problem möglichst elegant zu lösen?

Das selbe Problem habe ich übrigens auch mit dem Ausgabewert für den Sollwert der Temperatur. Ich messe an der SPS eine 10V Spannung (bei Einstellung von 32761) aber dieser Wert wird von der heizung nicht angenommen/registriert/verarbeitet.


Was kann ich tun?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus, 

Gruß, KingHelmer


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Juli 2011)

So spontan würde ich einen Trennwandler einsetzen 0-10V:0-10V mit galvanischer Trennung.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Daran habe ich auch shcon gedacht. 
Nur kann ich dann beispielsweise das Potential, welches von dem "ISt-Wertgeber" kommt galvanisch trennen und dem "WAGO-Potential" zuordnen?

Entschuldige, falls die Frage blöde gestellt ist, aber ich habe noch nie eine solche Situation gehabt. Learning by Doing :?

Und könntest du eventuell ein Produkt empfehlen?

Gruß, KingHelmer


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Juli 2011)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Nur kann ich dann beispielsweise das Potential, welches von dem "ISt-Wertgeber" kommt galvanisch trennen und dem "WAGO-Potential" zuordnen?


Darum musst du dich gar nicht kümmern, das ergibt sich von selbst durch die Verwendung des Trennwandlers



KingHelmer schrieb:


> ....Und könntest du eventuell ein Produkt empfehlen?.


http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2864684&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true

http://catalog.weidmueller.com/catalog/Start.do?localeId=de_DE&ObjectID=8447380000

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Juli 2011)

Unabhängig von der Netzform: wenn 10 Volt gemessen werden (an den beiden Klemmen, + gegen -), dann muss was im Programm ankommen. Klemme ist in der Steuerungskonfiguration drin?


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2011)

Klemme ist drin ja.

Ich werde es überprüfen und mich hier dann sofort wieder melden.
Also das Thema bitte nicht löschen!


Habe 2 Wochen Urlaub, dann melde ich mich 

Gruß, KingHelmer*vde*

PS: Den smiley hab ich nur rein, weil ich ihn geil finde ^^


----------



## WAGO (3 August 2011)

Hallo KingHelmer,

ein einfache Diagnose ist u.a. mit unserem Tool WAGO IO-Check (759-302)  möglich. Hier kannst Du erkennen, ob das Signal wirklich an der Klemme  ankommt, bevor das Signal in die SPS geleitet wird. Das Tool ist  allerdings kostenpflichtig.

Wenn Du ohne das Tool auskommen möchtest, würden wir nochmals die  Überprüfung der Installation empfehlen - denn eigentlich sollte das  Signal bei richtiger Verdrahtung auch ohne Trennebene in der SPS  ankommen. Hast Du die Masse der Klemme (Pin 3 oder 7) beschaltet?

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne direkt kontaktieren!


----------

